# What filter do you prefer for a planted aquarium and why?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

As the name of the thread implies... Show the young fry!


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I think most people here run canister filters of one variety or another. (there seems to be a little bit of conflict regarding the best brand though ) Canisters in general are nice because the bulk of the filter is hidden out of sight under the tank, they provide a lot of flow, the inlet and outlet pipes are the only part in the tank (which looks nice), they are generally easy to maintain, they provide a lot of options for filtration media, and make it easy to plumb other parts of the system inline (like co2 reactors and heaters) to keep them out of the tank (which looks nice).

The list goes on, but I think those are the high points.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

What Logan's Daddy said.  As to the brand, if you've got the $$, you can't go wrong with Eheims. If you want to be thriftier, Rena's XP's would be my second choice (and what I use).


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I run both HOB and canister on my main tank. But I do not use injected CO2. I find my HOB is easiest to maintain and rarley gives me problems. I have trouble with my canister simply becuase I can't get suction cups to last for long and actually hold the intake and output hoses in place. Very annoying.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Renas XP's are what I use in some of my tanks. Always buy a bigger filte than what the box or description recommends. Example: If your tank is 29 gallons get a filter fated for at least 60 or more gallons.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have HOB filter and I like it because it creates a good flow throughout most of the tank (50 gal). I also use a power-head to circulate the rest of the tank. 
My powerhead is hooked up to an undergravel filter which I DO NOT recommend for a planted tank (mine started out as fish-only when I installed the undergravel and now I'm too lazy to remove it).

As far as canisters, I once had a Magnum 350 and never had any problems and was pleased with it. I'd love to have one now, but I'm not crazy about spending the money for one when I can get good results with my HOB. (In other words...my wife told me "NO".)

-Dave


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

[email protected], good luck there mate.

But as of right now I have a HOB Rena that's serving me well, I plan on getting a bio-wheel shortly, Its rated for a 55 gallon tank, and my tank is a measly 20. 

But, when I do upgrade to my 55g, I plan on getting a canister and a HOB and go with Tkos on that respect.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I plan on getting a bio-wheel shortly,


If you do, don't use the bio-wheel part of it. It will degas the CO2 you're trying to keep in the tank.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Bert H said:


> If you do, don't use the bio-wheel part of it. It will degas the CO2 you're trying to keep in the tank.


Thank you yet again for proving that this was the right place to come to and that you guys are more than willing to save a newbie from his mistakes


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I prefer the Magnums for my plant tanks. The micron cartridge keeps the water sparkling clear and since my tanks are usually heavily planted, I don't need to rely on the biological part of a filter to keep the ammonia/ammonium in check. I've even had some great luck running only powerheads in planted tanks...but they have all been CO2 injected


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I run Rena Filstar on all my tanks. I like them because the ease of setup (clear directions), easy to prime, clean & maintain. 

The only experince I had with a Ehiem was with a 2213. I just hated this filter & ended up getting rid of it. Mainly because it was a pain to prime each time you cleaned it.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

MatPat said:


> I prefer the Magnums for my plant tanks. The micron cartridge keeps the water sparkling clear and since my tanks are usually heavily planted, I don't need to rely on the biological part of a filter to keep the ammonia/ammonium in check. I've even had some great luck running only powerheads in planted tanks...but they have all been CO2 injected


I'm not a noob anymore, but reading these threads still gives me ideas. I have a Magnum 350 and I think it is my ignorance that has kept me using the media cartridge (filled with foam) and filter pad on my planted tank. Duh, why don't I just use the micron cartridge??? I am mostly using the filter for water movement anyway.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

helgymatt said:


> I'm not a noob anymore, but reading these threads still gives me ideas. I have a Magnum 350 and I think it is my ignorance that has kept me using the media cartridge (filled with foam) and filter pad on my planted tank. Duh, why don't I just use the micron cartridge??? I am mostly using the filter for water movement anyway.


You can run the micron cartridge in the Magnum for a week or so until flow slows. By then your tank should be pretty much crystal clear. Then fill the media chamber with poly fill they sell at WalMart (in the craft section, not the fish section), those pillow sized bags should last quite a while. This works almost as well as the micron cartridge and will keep the tank pretty clear once you have cleared it up with the micron cartridge. I usually alternate between the micron cartridge and pillow floss...it saves wear on the micron cartridge and the pillow floss is cheap!  I use my Magnum mainly as a CO2 reactor and for flow. It's all I have on my 75g tank at the moment.

I don't personally see the need for biological filtration in a heavily planted, CO2 injected tank. I don't have many fish in my planted tanks so the plants should take care of any ammonia/ammonium produced by the fish.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

In the past I've used Emperor filters, then I switched to very low tech and was using powerheads with quickfilters. I now have Eheim filters on all my tanks (total of 3 - 2213's, 1 - 2215, 1 - 2217, 1 - 2224, and 1 - 2026). I prefer the classics over the Professional because there is no chance for the water to bypass the filter media and I think they deliver more flow for the money. All my Eheims are extremely quiet if not silent unlike the HOB's that were noisy with a tendency to develop rattles and splash water. 

I find the Eheims are easier to maintain than trying to extricate powerheads & QF from the tank or lift a full, large size Emperor from the edge of the tank so I could do the full cleaning of the impeller and such. I'd always get dirty water everywhere and stuff falling back into the tank with the QF & HOB, with the Eheims it's turn off the double-tap connecting valves, release them, and go - no water everywhere. The only downside (to me) of the classic Eheims is the lack of a decent grip for carrying them to where I clean them. The 2217 especially is heavy and awkward to lift and move when it's full of water, but it's a small irritant compared to the benefits of the filter. 

I've never had a problem with priming the classic Eheims after cleaning since I use the double-tap quick connectors. I make sure the hoses are stretched out (no loops or twists), open both connectors and the water flows back into the filter, then I put the filter back in it's normal place with the hoses slightly looped.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

MatPat said:


> Then fill the media chamber with poly fill they sell at WalMart


Do you use any pads on the outsdie of the media chamber?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

helgymatt said:


> Do you use any pads on the outsdie of the media chamber?


No, but I should. That would probably cut down on the clogging of the pillow floss in the media chamber quite a bit. Would probably provide a bit of biological filtration as well, though I doubt I need that. I guess I will get some of the Rite Size pads the next time I place an online order.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

MatPat said:


> No, but I should. That would probably cut down on the clogging of the pillow floss in the media chamber quite a bit. Would probably provide a bit of biological filtration as well, though I doubt I need that. I guess I will get some of the Rite Size pads the next time I place an online order.


I usually just cut some normal filter pad to wrap around the cartridge and then hold it on with rubber bands. Seems to be much cheaper than those rite-size pads.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

I use an odyssea crs-4 on my 29 and love it. I carefully selected this as best bang for buck and like it MUCH better then my eheim classic. Easy as hell to price, has priming button, fast disconnects, pretty damn quiet (cant be heard inside closed cabinet), tons of room (I use a lot of extra floss in it) and individual trays for media and tons of current for my tank. Some people dont like the brand but I found a lot of positive feedback on it online. Id recommend to anyone who asked for a medium sized tank.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I just bought a Eheim 2213 and got a couple questions. Does it matter on the input and output lines where you add the 
double connect valvesI want them either high on the lines or really close to the canister in the stand? What is the easiest way to get the kinks out of the lines they get when stuffed in the box or is it necessary? I've used both the magnum 350 and the emperor hob and each has been very good.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The old man said:


> I just bought a Eheim 2213 and got a couple questions. Does it matter on the input and output lines where you add the double connect valves? I want them either high on the lines or really close to the canister in the stand? What is the easiest way to get the kinks out of the lines they get when stuffed in the box or is it necessary? I've used both the magnum 350 and the emperor hob and each has been very good.


Where to put the double disconnect valves would depend a lot on your stand and tank setup. I prefer mine to be close to the canister. This provides easier access since my filter (Magnum 350) is under the stand. I can turn off the filter, close the valves, and disconnect everything in the same place. Putting the disconnect valves up behind the tank would make access a bit more difficult since my tank is against the wall.

I've never had to deal with "kinked" tubing on an Eheim...none of mine ever came with tubing that was kinked. I will leave that issue to those with experience with it. Honestly, I'm surprised  the Eheim tubing is kinked given their reputation for filters.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I use an Eheim 2028 on my 90 gallon. Quiet and reliable. For a while I used it with the final fine filter pad, but once I ran out of them I just run it without and it still gets the water clear enough for me. Deleting that pad also reduces the maintenance requirements a lot. The built-in quick disconnect is far better than the inline valves. I inject the CO2 into the intake, no problems.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

I run a rena xp2 for my 20g. I perfer canister filters because they are out of sight, contains lots of options of media to put into the filter and because no water can by pass the filter.


----------

